# "Все болит ничего не помогает"



## Ухти-Тухти (15 Фев 2010)

В общем, с дуру, съездила по советам бывалых, к чудо мануальному терапевту, бывшему военному доктору на алтай, вот тут-то и началось... попа немеет, голова то справа то слева немеет, то в руке мурашки, зрачек как блюдце, ничего практически далеко разглядеть не могу. Помогите, подскажите, какие обследования сделать и к какому врачу обратиться????


----------



## abelar (15 Фев 2010)

Ухти-Тухти написал(а):


> В общем, с дуру,


Это, видимо диагноз по основному заболеванию....?

Добавлено через 2 минуты


Ухти-Тухти написал(а):


> к чудо ... на алтай,


Все путем. На алтае - чудо. А Вам - надо обратно в Новосибирск. В цивилизацию. К Врачу-мануальному терапевтуaiwan

Добавлено через 5 минут


Ухти-Тухти написал(а):


> бывшему военному доктору


...Военнный врач.  ...И не военный....и не врач...(старая армейская поговорка):blush200:


----------



## Ухти-Тухти (16 Фев 2010)

Умно Ну вообще-то то, что я Дура я и так признаю!!! И прошу совета!!!


----------



## nuwa (16 Фев 2010)

Ухти-Тухти написал(а):


> В общем, с дуру, съездила по советам бывалых, к чудо мануальному терапевту, бывшему военному доктору на алтай, вот тут-то и началось..... Помогите, подскажите, какие обследования сделать и к какому врачу обратиться????





Ухти-Тухти написал(а):


> Умно Ну вообще-то то, что я Дура я и так признаю!!! И прошу совета, а не стёба!!!



Ухти-Тухти, доктор абелар отреагировал на Ваш ник, подумал, что за ним стоит человек с самоиронией и решил с присущими ему добродушием и искромётным чувством юмора подбодрить Вас шуткой. Кто ж знал то...:blush200:

Не обижайтесь. Этот великолепный врач и потрясающий человек даст Вам не один добрый и полезный совет при условии, что Вы нам подробно расскажете, по какой-такой необходимости Вы поехали в глухую тайгу к малознакомому мужчине (тоже шучу от досады ). А в оправдание этого отчаянного шага выложите здесь Ваши снимки, желательно *МРТ*. Расскажете о *посещение невролога*. О нерезультативном лечение у него и т.д. 

В общем - если путь уже был пройден, то милости просим с подробным описанием. В помощь Вам тема https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html 

Если Вы только собираетесь доверить своё тело официальной медицине, то невролог и вертеброневролог - это именно тот врач, который Вам нужен. Всё, я умолкаю  На шутки не обижайтесь, я их сократила до минимума, и мы всегда, со всей широтой нашего большого, доброго, коллективного сердца, готовы Вам помочь!!!:inlove:


----------

